# Sailor finds mobile phone in fish's stomach



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Here is how you really "reach out and touch" a fish?

Sailor finds mobile phone in fish's stomach
http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_719108.html

A sailor has found a mobile phone inside a cod's stomach after catching the fish off the Dutch coast.

Engineer Werner Bol said he was taking a break on board a coaster when he decided to try a spot of fishing.

"I got bored and decided to throw out a line to see if I had any luck. Shortly after, I caught the big cod."

He said as he was cleaning out the fish he found the bright yellow Siemens phone in its stomach.

He then took the phone apart, cleaned it and put it back together. "It worked again. Only its memory isn't working anymore and that makes it impossible for me to trace its owner," added Mr Bol.

Now he has taken it to the Texelse Courant newspaper to see if it can help in finding the owner.

"I could have gone to the police but I think after a report in the newspaper its owner will soon show up," added Mr Bol.


----------

